
How to Switch Away from Gmail - justusthane
https://justus.ws/tech/how-to-switch-away-from-gmail/
======
justusthane
Hey HN. I switched away from Gmail a couple years ago (after a decade on it),
and the switch wasn't nearly as painful as I anticipated, thanks in particular
to two things, that I think a lot of people don't realize:

\- When you remove Gmail from your Google Account, you'll be able to keep your
Google Account, using your new email address as your Google ID. This means you
can continue to use Google Docs, etc.

\- Your Gmail address remains yours, and you can reactivate it at any time.

I've commented about my experience switching away from Gmail a couple times,
so I decided to write a quick post about it. Nothing groundbreaking here, but
hopefully it's helpful to a few folks.

